# Popcorn Ceiling Stain?



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

You need to prime the whole ceiling . What you are most likely seeing is the kilz "flashing" and not the stain itself. If it is the stain try Bin.


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

Yup. BIN:thumbsup: But if you have a typical popcorn ceiling do not be surprised if the thing starts falling apart on you in chunks. 

As I have said before, most popcorn ceilings are the work of either the Devil or lazy contractors and drywall finishers. Most are comprised of the crappiest paint, polystyrene pellets (you hope) and were sprayed on surfaces that were not sealed or primed to cover crappy ceiling tape joints---if the joints were taped at all. 

By the way, are you sure you resolved the issue that was causing the stain. All the sealers and primers I know will not fix a situation if you still have leaks.

You do not want to use exterior paints indoors thinking they will seal over a stain.


----------



## RDLearned (Sep 7, 2011)

chrisn said:


> You need to prime the whole ceiling . What you are most likely seeing is the kilz "flashing" and not the stain itself. If it is the stain try Bin.


 
Thanks. That's not quite what I wanted to hear. Painting the whole ceiling with oil based Kilz is not my idea of fun. Of all the times I have used this product, I have never had a problem like this.


----------



## RDLearned (Sep 7, 2011)

sdsester said:


> Yup. BIN:thumbsup: But if you have a typical popcorn ceiling do not be surprised if the thing starts falling apart on you in chunks.
> 
> As I have said before, most popcorn ceilings are the work of either the Devil or lazy contractors and drywall finishers. Most are comprised of the crappiest paint, polystyrene pellets (you hope) and were sprayed on surfaces that were not sealed or primed to cover crappy ceiling tape joints---if the joints were taped at all.
> 
> ...


 

The cause of the stain was from below, there's no leak at all. A pressure cooker on a stove caused it. Not much chance it will happen again.


----------



## Windy Painters (Sep 7, 2011)

*re: ceiling spot*

If you have flashing - you have to repaint whole ceiling. 
If you have water spot - try BIN shellac primer. Far better than oil based kilz.


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

Windy Painters said:


> If you have flashing - you have to repaint whole ceiling.
> If you have water spot - try BIN shellac primer. Far better than oil based kilz.


BIN will get to your brain sells without adequate ventilation. Windows open at least and I would have an aspirator on.


----------



## Windy Painters (Sep 7, 2011)

*The same will be with Killz*

or Cover Stain but BIN smell will go much faster. And dry faster.
One problem BIN cost around 40$ vs 20$ CoverStain. 

Andy
www.windypainters.com


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

In thinking about this, I worry how to advise the OP on how to prep a popcorn ceiling. They fall apart if you try to wash them as part of typical paint prep.

Obviously if a lobster-clawed, three-headed-greasy-squirrel and turnips hit the popcorn when the lid on the pressure cooker failed? There is no real way to clean the ceiling and make sure whatever primer and paint suggestions we make will work?

I honestly do no not know how to scrub or clean a kitchen accident from most popcorn ceilings.


----------



## jsheridan (Jan 30, 2011)

sdsester said:


> In thinking about this, I worry how to advise the OP on how to prep a popcorn ceiling. They fall apart if you try to wash them as part of typical paint prep.
> 
> Obviously if a lobster-clawed, three-headed-greasy-squirrel and turnips hit the popcorn when the lid on the pressure cooker failed? There is no real way to clean the ceiling and make sure whatever primer and paint suggestions we make will work?
> 
> I honestly do no not know how to scrub or clean a kitchen accident from most popcorn ceilings.



Make it sound like a crime scene. Maybe you need one of those companies that cleans them up.


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

sdsester said:


> BIN will get to your brain sells without adequate ventilation. Windows open at least and I would have an aspirator on.


As will oil Kilz, at least it used to be, I have not used it in years


----------



## RDLearned (Sep 7, 2011)

Thanks for all the replies. The homeowner has decided to respray the ceiling so this should fix everything.

Thanks again.


----------



## stoner529 (Nov 12, 2010)

killz always does that. I love zinsser upshot! i rarely have any problems.


----------



## RDLearned (Sep 7, 2011)

Just an update. My friends hired someone to respray their popcorn ceiling. Well the stain/flashing came through that also. Also my friends have noticed that anything that gets moisture on the ceiling gives the ceiling a purple tint until it dries. So I would definitely not recommend this type paint for an area that has high humidity such as a bathroom. So, I am going back over and we are going to Kilz the whole ceiling and then the sheetrock guy is going to respray the popcorn again.


----------

